# scoppiarsi



## thorwald34

Ciao a tutti,

penso che questo "scoppiarsi" in questa frase e linguaggio colloquiale...

- mi sono messa lì bella tranquilla a scoppiarmi tutto

...¿podría traducirse como un "enterarse"?

Gracias


----------



## gatogab

*scoppiarsi* = reventarse


> mi sono messa lì bella tranquilla a scoppiarmi tutto


Sarà un modo di dire che mi sfugge?


----------



## Neuromante

Falta mucho contexto y toda la parte inicial de la frase ¿No?


----------



## Larroja

Hanno ragione Gato e Neuromante, senza ulteriore contesto la frase non ha nessun senso.


----------



## Neuromante

Sí fuera "tutta" entonces tendría sentido, más bien gore/surrealista, pero lo tendría


----------



## Spiritoso78

Ciao,

se dice "mi sono messa lì bella tranquilla.." credo che voglia dire: Mi sono messa li tranquilla per cercare di fare o risolvere qualcosa di rognoso o di pesante....un lavoro che implica calma,tranquillità e tanta pazienza, credo!


----------



## Larroja

Spiritoso78 said:


> Ciao,
> 
> se dice "mi sono messa lì bella tranquilla.." credo che voglia dire: Mi sono messa li tranquilla per cercare di fare o risolvere qualcosa di rognoso o di pesante....un lavoro che implica calma,tranquillità e tanta pazienza, credo!



Certo, ma il problema non è "mi sono messa lì bella tranquilla" ma la prosecuzione: " a scoppiarmi tutto"...


----------



## Spiritoso78

Larroja, credi che potremmo usare *" a sorbirmi tutto"* nel senso a finire tutto quello che purtroppo mi tocca fare.

Ciao


----------



## Larroja

Spiritoso78 said:


> Larroja, credi che potremmo usare *" a sorbirmi tutto"* nel senso a finire tutto quello che purtroppo mi tocca fare.



Caro Spiritoso, io direi di no. Secondo me o c'è un errore, oppure il contesto fa riferimento a un qualche "scoppio/scoppiare" che poi richiama in questa frase, che di per sé davvero ha solo capo, ma non ha coda...
Potrei anche intenderlo come "mi sono messa lì, tranquilla, a lasciare che tutto mi scoppiasse dentro", ma si tratta di un'interpretazione arbitraria. Con-te-sto! Con-te-sto! Con-te-sto!


----------



## Neuromante

Che sia a "pettarsi"? Ma ce ancora la mancata concordanza.


----------



## Larroja

Neuromante said:


> Che sia a "pettarsi"? Ma ce ancora la mancata concordanza.



Cioè?


----------



## Neuromante

Scusa:
Volevo dire "Scorregiarsi"


----------



## Larroja

Neuromante said:


> Scusa:
> Volevo dire "Scorregiarsi"



Ah! Speriamo che thornwald34 si faccia vivo quanto prima, perché se continuiamo così alla sua protagonista facciamo fare troppe cose... strane!


----------



## thorwald34

Dico la frase completa...si stà parlando di una ragazza che ve a suoi genitori faccendo l'amore e parlano su questo, la conversazione è questa:

- E tu cos'hai fatto? Chiede la Dani.
- Allora io ho chiuso piano la porta per non farmi sentire e mi sono messa lì bella traquilla a scoppiarmi tutto
- Cosa sentivi? Chiede la Michi


----------



## infinite sadness

thorwald34 said:


> Dico la frase completa...si st*a* parlando di una ragazza che vede i a suoi genitori faccendo fare l'amore e parlano su questo, la conversazione è questa:
> 
> - E tu cos'hai fatto? Chiede la Dani.
> - Allora io ho chiuso piano la porta per non farmi sentire e mi sono messa lì bella traquilla a scoppiarmi tutto
> - Cosa sentivi? Chiede la Michi



Se è una frase solo ascoltata può essere che hai capito male ed allora potrebbe essere "a(d) ascoltarmi tutto"


----------



## thorwald34

...non è ascoltata...è scritta...è certo che il libro è un po colloquiale


----------



## Larroja

thorwald34 said:


> ...non è ascoltata...è scritta...è certo che il libro è un po colloquiale



Thornwald, a questo punto mi arrendo: secondo me è un'espressione dello slang giovanile molto, molto poco comune, è la prima volta che la sento. Posso solo aggiungere che il senso della frase si capisce, ma sconsiglio l'uso del verbo "scoppiare" con il significato di "origliare/ascoltare". Non si è mai visto!


----------



## Neuromante

Entonces se refiere a que sentía que todo le explotaba, que se le venía el mundo abajo.

La verdad es que dentro de contexto me parece bonita, un poco cursi pero muy lograda.


----------



## Larroja

Neuromante said:


> Entonces se refiere a que sentía que todo le explotaba, que se le venía el mundo abajo.



Bueno, ésto podría confirmarlo sólo lo que las dos amigas se cuentan después, porque así es difícil deducirlo.



Neuromante said:


> La verdad es que dentro de contexto me parece bonita, un poco cursi pero muy lograda.



A una italiana como yo, al revés, este uso del verbo "scoppiarsi" le parece totalmente ilógico, pero soy una... No tiene el más mínimo enlace con los muchos significados y los matices variables de este verbo. Véase el y sus definiciones: scoppiare uno y dos. 
La segunda definición nos da otro significado, pero aún así la frase sigue siendo problemática: "scoppiare" en el sentido de "disaccoppiare" deshacer, por así decir, una pareja.


----------

